# If I leave for weeks during the winter, what should I do?



## Intosnow (May 19, 2017)

If someone leaves a home in a very cold climate (e.g., Vermont) for a couple months, I believe that they shut off the water and put antifreeze in the drains. Does anyone have a checklist of all the things a homeowner should do?

Is there any way to drain the drains really good? Or should I just turn off the water and insert antifreeze? If I leave for a few days, should I do this? How many days of being gone warrants "winterizing" the home?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Intosnow said:


> If someone leaves a home in a very cold climate (e.g., Vermont) for a couple months, I believe that they shut off the water and put antifreeze in the drains. Does anyone have a checklist of all the things a homeowner should do?
> 
> Is there any way to drain the drains really good? Or should I just turn off the water and insert antifreeze? If I leave for a few days, should I do this? How many days of being gone warrants "winterizing" the home?


You want to keep you're house warm anyways. It's not good to shut the heat off completely. Keep it set to 55 and have someone go over and check on it every week. I'd still turn the water main off and relieve the pressure in the pipes but I wouldn't blow them dry.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The only standing water that could freeze should be in your drains is in the traps, and in the toilet bowl and tank.
A small amount of RV antifreeze will keep it from freezing and be safe.
Make sure you also add some to the shower or tub drain and the washing machine drain, they all have traps.
A cup in each drain will be enough, any more will just run down the drain and do no good.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

When I leave my home for any extended period of time, I might turn the thermostat up or down a few degrees, depending on the season, but I generally leave things as is. I don't want to worry about issues when I am away.
I figure if I mess with the thermostats, you may save a few bucks, but the risk is not worth it to me. Plus its nice to have a warm/cool home when you return.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

All the answers above are spot on.

If you have a monitored security system add a temperature sensor and have it monitored. If you don't there is most likely an app to do the job.

Water, fire, temperature, break-ins and power failures are the biggest potential losses.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

And if the heating system fails in those 2 months the plumbing is up shut creek but not so noticeable when frozen. If it should freeze to the breaking point then thaw that's when the whole house is up shut creek with the basement taking the lead down shut creek . Drain supply lines, all water heating systems and add antifreeze to the drains.

How many days ? A meteorologist might tell you a forecast in advance of 24 hours isn't of much value so take that at your own risk.


----------

